# She knows I like her - I know she likes me !!



## davidalvenz (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi everybody,\I'm feeling so frustrated over this girl.
i broke up with my ex few months ago (7 years relationship) and I got to know this new girl who I feel really liking her. she was so much interested 2 months ago when we met and she was the one who was texting me all the time and we were having fun, to be honest I was not much interested at the begining but after a while I got to really like her! and it even turned to love in some point! 

Until the time (a month ago) that I was so stupid and told her that I'm falling for her !!!!! (I was stupid I know!!! )
and from that moment she totally turned away and tried to hide her feeling, tried to show she is busy and so on and so on..
we used to kiss and have fun before that, we were really having fun ,..but from that moment until now she is totally ignoring me..ignorning my textx, replying so late..and maybe pretending that she is ignoring...but I'm sure about something...she likes me!!!! she definitely likes me..
month ago or so..we talked about this and she told me she is not after relationship for now..because she has broken up with her ex like few months ago just like me...I understood it and wanted to give her time..and I told her that I will be around ! and she accepted that...but she is really ignoring...and she is driving me nut!!!! seriously sometime I think of calling her and tell her that I'm letting you go!!!! 

I don't know what to do..
I have surprised her a few times...and tried to be somebody different..I try to make her smile and try to be funny..she is so up and down..she said I'm feeling down! and I need time and blah blah... 

but anyways I'm feeling being ignored and I don't know what to do!!!! I just know she liked /likes me but she is now so messed up !!! up..down..
she is driving me crazy!!! If i did not like her I would call her and finish it rightaway! then I would love to see her face after that phone call !!!

damn it!!! 
I'm so frustrated !!!

cheers,
David


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

It's only been 2 months man.

Chill. Take a deep breath. And stop calling. A dude that's too eager is a good way to push a woman away. She told you she doesn't want a relationship right now. Believe her. Move on. You have nothing but 2 months invested in this.


----------

